# How Long to Cook Spiral Cut Ham



## Grand Vic

I am sure that there have been posts about how to cook a spiral cut ham, and if there have been could someone point me in the right direction?  If not, my question is how long do I cook it?  I got a Hormel spiral cut bone in ham with honey glaze and no directions.  This is for Christmas dinner.  Happy Holidays and thanks.

Vicky


----------



## DebBrown

Isn't it already cooked?  Are you just warming it up?  Personally, I like it room temperature.  A quick google search shows that you can warm it in your oven at 350 for ten minutes per pound.  Keep it covered.

Deb


----------



## AwayWeGo

*The Ham What Am.*

I'm pretty sure those are already fully cooked when you buy them. 

Heating them up before serving is pretty much up to you. 

Some people feel that a few degrees above room temperature is just about perfect for spiral-sliced ham. 

The Honeybaked Ham folks say to serve the stuff right at room temperature. 

Ditto the Heavenly Ham folks. 

Yum. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## geoffb

Usually spiral cut hams are pre-cooked and only need to be in the oven long enough to warm them through. The label should have directions with a formula for calculating how long based on the weight.


----------



## Moosie

Have you tried going to www.hormel.com?

Sorry to ask.

However, I'm assuming it is already cooked.

Then all you want to do is to warm/heat it.

First leave it out at room temp for about half an hour, not much more.

Heat it at about 325º til warm, not hot.

All depends on how big it is.

Hope this was a bit helpful.


----------



## dioxide45

----Deleted----


----------



## Grand Vic

Thank you for your responses.  Yes it is fully cooked, and I did go to Hormel.com; and no, it didn't come with any directions - I am sure most do, but the one I got did not. Guess I will go with the 10 minutes per pound.


----------



## Htoo0

Could be worse... we had purchased several spiral cut hams from a local seasonal store which were still quite warm when picked up. So for one Thanksgiving we decided to purchase a turkey too. When we asked they told us it was precooked as well so we picked them up the morning we needed them. Imagine our surprise when we unwrapped them and found the ham hot and ready to go but the turkey was cooked, then frozen and needed at least two hours to thaw in an oven.


----------



## pcgirl54

*Cooking directions*

Make sure you cover it so it does not dry out. Baste 15-20 minutes before done with the glaze and brush it in between the layers.

Love those spiral hams. Carando brand is devine. We have also bought Cooks.

From the Cooks Ham website.

http://cooksham.com/cooking/spiral-sliced-ham


----------



## Glynda

*Honey Baked*

We were just given a whole spiral Honey Baked ham by a friend Friday.  I used to love them but for the last two years, the hams have been absolutely tasteless and awful.  

The best remedy for a bland tastless ham is to pour Coca Cola over it and warm it.  This one, however, I gave away as we're traveling.


----------



## Dori

I just cooked a spiral ham today!  The directions said to cook it at 250 degrees for 12-15 minutes per pound.  Cover tightly with foil or a lid.  Half an hour before it's done, put on the glaze.  Uncover and cook for the remaining half hour.

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Technical Issues With Spiral Slicing.*

I don't think the spiral-slicing machines work very well for slicing raw meat. 

Maybe if the raw meat were semi-frozen when fed into a spiral-slicer. 

Otherwise, no way. 

Then, when the raw spiral-sliced meat gets cooked, the slices likely would not separate neatly the way they do with spiral-sliced hams we get from supermarkets & specialty stores, etc. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

